# Reefer Ship Santa Lucia Aground in Delaware Bay - Jan 27, 2015



## igloo (Jan 9, 2015)

Jan 27, 2015 - a 470-foot cargo ship Santa Lucia ran aground in the Delaware Bay near Miah Maull Shoal at about 4:30 am. 10 hours later she got back underway under its own power. No reports of pollution.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17tQTJ38psc

I wonder, how a fully loaded cargo ship managed to refloat, what would be the most effective techniques?


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

Perhaps they were able to simply float off at high tide ...


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

The update on Gcaptain reports that the rudder jammed when making a turn. The fairway, according to the chart is almost dead straight so it would be interesting to know what actually happened.
Was she coming away from an anchorage?
With regard to refloating it all depends on the ground and what speed she went on at.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day igloo m 23 jan,2015.14:15.re:reefer ship santa lucia aground in delaware bay-jan27th.2015.to refloat.i can only hazard a guess.high tide.she seems undamaged.whatever the method its good to see her on her way.thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

I suppose it depends on how hard she went aground, the state of the tide and/or maybe they resorted to the age old trick of throwing her full astern to push some water under the bow.


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin (Oct 9, 2008)

Remember this happening to the Texaco Norway after loading at Kharg.
Didn't even notice it until I saw she was dead in the water and kicking up sand/sediment at the stern.
Tugs were recalled and she was on her way in hours.


----------

